# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Minatori

## ILovePejaa

Minatori sapo e nxjeri ne shitje Albumin e ri te titulluare "Njeri i fundit ne planet..". Albumi i ri ka 10 kenge te cilat jane teper te suksesshme. Ato jane:

1. Shfletoj gazeten, per ty mendoj
2. Nuk besoj ne politike
3. Engjell
4. Njeriu i fundit ne planet
5. Nuk po m'kerset
6. Si shiu ne xhama qe bjen
7. Ore e prishur
8. Ne duart e tua do te vdes
9. Mos harro Evrope
10. Brezi im
--------------------------------------------
Minatori - Shfletoj gazeten, per ty mendoj.


Me vendim te prere nje ekspres egzekutoj
e shfletoj gazeten, dhe per ty mendoj
shtetis neper tituje askund nuk eshte gjete
ne Prishtine, ne Kosove, askund ne planete.

Pse shkove ti
Pse shkove ti

Lexoj deklarata nga disa patriote
gazetare, shkrimtare, poet e budalle
vuatjet e tyre per kange jane pandare
kur folshe me ta te duket vetja shka

Pse shkove ti
Pse shkove ti

Ndalem te kalendari historik
dhe me ka pak dro dhe frike
asgje sot per boten nuk eshte vendose
ne kete dite as Titaniku s'eshte fundos

Pse shkove ti
Pse shkove ti

Date e parendsishme sot asgje s'paska ngjare
ne kete dite as John Kennedy nuk eshte vra
as Nile Amstrongu sot nuk s'ka shkel ne hane
e per çudi sot kurkuj s'ja pasna qi ate nane

Pse shkove ti
Pse shkove ti

Pseeeeee shkovee tiii
Pseeeeee shkovee tiii ( : : )

Lexoj prognazone metrologjike
bore, shi, dielle, te rreshura politike
Krej qka di dhe qka eshte me rendsi 
sot ti nuk je ketu sot shkove ti

Pse shkove ti
Pse shkove ti

Opcione per Kosoven, sa te duash menjehere
ta mbshtjellin ta paketojne si nje hamburger
zgjedhje per Kosoven sa te duash si ne korent
Kosova republike, panvaresi, Kosova Kontinente

Pse shkove ti
Pse shkove ti

A ka shperthy ndonje bombe sot ne qender te Bombajit
ndonje bishti i sert a u pervlu ne gjykym te çajit
Hitleri a boni sot vetevrasje ne Berlin 
apo ra bomba atomike ne Hiroshime

Pse shkove ti
Pse shkove ti

Sot shkova ti athua askush nuk mbet
sikur dikush ma vodhi kete qytet
sot dielli lindi dhe do te perndoj
mos mendo se me more ne qafe 
se sot per ty do te mastruboje.

Pse shkove ti
Pse shkove ti

Pseeeeee shkoveeee tiii
Pseeeeee shkoveeee tiii ( : : )

----------


## shigjeta

*Te dua sa Kosoven*


Sa here me shikon moj drenushë
Bukuria jote me vret si pushke
E degjon kete cifteli
E kam nis nje kenge per ty
E jam vesh me hijeshi
Ndoshta ta kthej mendjen ty
E hajde dalim o 
Moj shqipe e malit o
E hajde dalim o
T'ja thome se bashku o

Ref
Se une te dua sa Teuten 
Ty te dua sa lahuten
Sa Drenicen sa Rrugoven
Podujevën, krejt Kosoven o hej
Une te dua sa Teuten 
Une te dua sa lahuten 
Sa Prishtinen  e Gjakoven
Ferizajin e krejt Kosoven

Besa besë, moj besen ta kam dhene
Per folene qe kemi jeten domë me dhane
Rruges tate ti kur shkoje
Vetulla jote krah shqiponje
Hasmit tend mortaja i ra
Syri i keq kurre mos me te pa
O hajde dalim o
Moj shqipe e malit o

Ref
Se une te dua sa Teuten 
Ty te dua sa lahuten
Sa Drenicen sa Rrugoven
Podujevën, krejt Kosoven o hej
Une te dua sa Teuten 
Une te dua sa lahuten 
Sa Prishtinen  e Gjakoven
Ferizajin e krejt Kosoven


Se jam djal o nga Kosova
ne cdo hap une ty te kerkova
se bukuri si ty nuk gjeta

saaaaa te dua o!

----------


## shigjeta

Kjo eshte një intervistë me vokalistin e grupi "Minatori", Naser Gjinovcin 



1. Kur jeni themeluar si grup dhe na tregoni diç rreth emrit? 

N.Gj.: Grupi "Minatori" është themeluar aty diku ka vitet e shtatëdhjeta dhe fillim i viteve tetëdhjeta. Emri i grupit "Minatori" është për shkak se emri minatori është asociacion i parë i energjisë, sinqeritetit, qëndresës,djersës, ashtu siç është muzika jonë, siç jemi ne, e të gjitha këto afinitete i kemi përmbledhur në një emër "Minatori".

2. Ç`përmbajtje kanë rëndom këngët tuaja, kush ua komponon dhe kush ua shkruan tekstet? 

N.Gj.: Këngët i komponon dhe tekstet i shkruan këmbimi Naser Gjinovci - Nefail Limani. Përmbajtja është përditshmëria jonë, mendoj se "Minatori" është transmetues i kohës dhe vendit ku jetojmë. Këngët rëndom kanë tema të dashurisë, sociale, urbane, tema ku ka protest politike, e kësisoj ne jami pjesë e kësaj kohe andaj e reprodukojmë ndjenjën kolektive të popullit tonë, njerëzve tanë dhe ambientit kultural ku jetojmë ne. 

3. Deri më tani sa albume keni inçizar dhe sa keni bashkëpunim me artistët tjerë shqiptarë? 

N.Gj.: Bashkpunimi më i mirë për ne është mos me qenë keq me ta , e ne deri më tani nuk jemi keq me askend. Deri më tani numerikisht kemi inçizuar shtatë albume dhe disa dhjetra inçizime të produksionit muzikor para viteve tetëdjetë e deri më vitin tetëdjetë e shtatë afër njëzet-tridjetë inçizme, s`më kujtohet saktësisht, deri sa nuk ka ekzistuar produksioni muzikor i RTP-së. 

4. A mendoni se ia keni arritur qëllimit? 

N.Gj.: Për artistin asnjëherë nuk është mjaft, do të vazhdoj të merem me muzikë deri sa të kem fuqi. 

5. Jeni një grup shqiptar ku simpatizuesit mund të dëgjojnë vërtet një muzikë që i ka të gjitha vlerat e larta artistike edhepse e dimë se gjendeni në rrethana të vështira në Kosovë. Ç`mund të na thoni ju në lidhje me atë në estradën tonë muzikore lind muzikë e rrejshme apo thënë ndryshe muzikë e vjedhur? 

N.Gj.: Në kohën e fundit tek ne dominon muzika e vjedhur të cilën e prezentojnë muzicientët, të cilët nuk janë kreativ, të cilët kanë një qasje jo të sinqertë ndaj muzikës. Muzikën e keqpërdorin për ta ngopur aktin momental të masës, siç është rasti në Kosovë për shkak të mungesës së mediumeve mosmediumeve që me siguri do të paraqiste një cenzurë artistike, e ajo do të ishte e mirëseardhur. 

6. Ju jeni artist i lirë apo i punësuar?

N.Gj.: Unë me profesion jam jurist i diplomuar, mirëpo përshkak se në Kosovë në modë është papunësia atëherë vokacioni im prej muzicienti më është shëndruar në profesion. 

7. Lexuesit gjegjësisht simpatizuesit kanë dëshirë të "depërtojnë" nga pak në jetën private të artistit, të këngëtarit...? 

N.Gj.: Po, çdo artist edhe unë personalisht çka ma merr mendja që atë duhet me e publiku e publikoj, mirëpo edhe ne artistët dëshirojmë që diçka të na takojë vetëm neve. E, ne çdoherë çka do që të kemi , e çfarëdo përjetimi e materilizojmë në një kasetë apo shirit, megjithatë kemi diçka që e ruajmë edhe ne pë vete. 

8. Çka është në fakt jeta e artistit? 

N.Gj.: Jeta e artistit në fakt është një jetë mjaft e vështirë, njëkohësisht mjaft e këndëshme, varet se çfarë raporti ka me artin. Varet se një artist si është i ndërtuar e i formuar. Eshtë një temë që kërkon kohë pak më tepër për ta diskutuar. 

9. Çka mund të na thoni për rininë tetovare? 

N.Gj.: Rinia tetovare është një rini, siç e pashë edhe vetë shumë intelegjente që më bën shumë të lumtur. Kjo rini është e edukuar dhe kemi se çka të presim prej kësaj, pasi Tetova paraqet një qendër tani e më tutje universitare, kulturore, urbane, administrative, politike që do të thotë pritet nga ajo që të jeni të tillë. 

10. Çka do të na thoni për në fund dhe cilat janë planet e juaja për të ardhmen? 

N.Gj.: Ju dëshiroj shumë fat, shëndet, ju dëshiroj që në rend të parë të keni bukë. Planet për të ardhmen janë të shumta. Në fillim do të inçizojmë albumin më të ri, ma merr mendja se do ta materializojmë në një nga studiot më serioze dhe natyrisht të del në shitje.


Intervistoi: Ardita Ceka

----------


## shigjeta

*Molla me sherbet*

Dua t kendoj nje kenge me shuri
Nje kenge t nxehte perreth uçkuri
Per at syzeze, o per nje vashe
Kshtu ke puna, une i thashe

Cka po m' kqyr si hukubet
Se me tgrabit moj se kom nijet 
Sa here qe po tileshoj syte
Zhig po me vjen me tu avit

Mori molla me sherbet
Qysh pi e lem ket muhabet
Mos e merr ketpune hajgare
Se pa me mar moj, nuk ki care .

Alla hile fole nai fjale
Se ment prej kreje dojn me m'dal
Fjalet e mia mos i merr me bisht
Jam ka  t'foli seriozisht

Moj fisnike oj dalldyshe
Une dhe ti ja bojme diqysh
Per hijeshi kur sme vjen tek guni
Edhe, kjofsha i zi me lan sapuni.

Pse po m thu se jam i zi
- Pash faqet e tua si molla, shume e bukur -
Vetem ne to une i shkreti mendoj
Ama njonen ta kafshoj..

Pershendetje per te gjitha ata qe pelqejne kenget e ketij grupi  :buzeqeshje: 

Kengen mund ta degjoni  ketu

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Minatori (marrë nga 'Orgazmi më vjen prej syve të tillë')

Të kujtoj dhe nuk kuptoj*

A do të kuptoj ndonjëherë,
prej nga më erdhe ti.
A thua dole nga zjarri,
shkëndije e Perëndisë.

Dhe mbushe Botën 
me aromën e vdekjes së lehtë.
Që zbret nga malet si zogjët,
kur nisen në Jugun e nxehtë.

Në pëllëmbën time ti erdhe 
e mbërdhirë si trumcak.
Na ishte dimër vetmie, më the,
s'do të shkojmë shumë larg.

Dhe mbushe Botën me aromën 
e vdekjes së lehtë.
Që zbret nga malet si zogjët,
kur nisen në Jugun e nxehtë.

Të kujtoj dhe nuk kuptoj,
nuk e di a të bëra vetë.
Nuk e di a të humba vetë,
apo do të kthehesh ndonjëherë.

Të kujtoj dhe nuk kuptoj,
nuk e di a të bëra vetë.
Apo ndoshta ti zbrite nga qiejt,
si shiu në pranverë.

A do të kuptoj ndonjëherë,
prej nga më erdhe ti.
A thua dole nga zjarri,
shkëndije e Perëndisë.

Dhe mbushe Botën 
me aromën e vdekjes së lehtë.
Që zbret nga malet si zogjët,
kur nisen në Jugun e nxehtë...

----------


## shigjeta

*Nje engjell*

Ti je nje engjell
Me krah te thyer
Perpelitesh ne balt
Sa larg nga yjet
Ke qene e mire
Me e mire, se kjo bote
Ke fluturuar, 
Je rrezuar, sa poshte
Por une e di
Kjo eshte hija jote
Ti sje ketu,
Eshte enderr e keqe
Tash je ajo 
Askush ste njeh
Ne shpirt ne zemer
Per mua do te mbetesh 
Nje engjell, nje engjell, nje engjell.

----------


## Gjin Bue Shpata

Album i mirë, edhepse nganjiherë do kangë i ngjajnë njana tjetrës shumë. Minatori munet edhe ma mirë.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Përsëri*


Ti kur të vish, 
në derë, mos trokit.
dua të mendoj, 
se ëndërr je..

një ditë kur të shoh,
do ta kuptoj,
se ti gjithmonë 
ke qenë këtu..

vetëm heshtja, unë dhe ti,
fjalët terri i mbulon,
dua të zgjohem,
të zgjohem pranë teje,

dua pranë të më jesh..

edhe një herë,
edhe një jetë,
edhe një jetë, 
e dua për ty.

vetëm heshtja unë dhe ti,
fjalët terri i mbulon..

Përsëri...Përsëri...

...ti je këtu...

vetëm heshtja unë dhe ti,
fjalët terri i mbulon..

Përsëri...Përsëri...

...ti je këtu...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*E di se do të shoh*

Me dikënd me t'pa, 
n'vend e kisha vra,
se jam djal serioz 
e shumë xheloz.

Veç ti shpirtin ma kthen,
t'lig kur t'më bjen,
veç njëherë me m'prek,
isha 'dek.

Në çka të dush po të boj be,
për ty venat kom me i pre.
hajde veç njëherë,
me të marrë erë..


E ndoshta jam ngapak për dreq,
për dashni i pjekt, i kallt, i hjekur keq..

e ti mos shaj, 
në të thafsha që je ajë,
nëse kështu flas, 
je ajë përpara e përmas.

ti, fluturon.
ti nuk shkel në tokë.
të kujna janë ata dy shokë...

ti, fluturon,
ti, je krejt në hava,
ti, se din çka të kisha ba.

më dogje bre...

- u llaka b'e djalë, 
e kom pa pramë b'e djalë,
ja kom lojsh do rofe,
ja nisi me llakoz diçka,
krejt u rrushp prej sikleti b'e djalë - 

dy sytë mu kanë qorru,
më ke bo ti me u tranu,
qe një javë s'të kom pa 
ku je kanë?

në ty jom bo merak,
pse po më thu që jom papak,
ja ke nis me m'bo nervoz ka pak!

Me dikënd me t'pa, 
n'vend e kisha vra,
se jam djal serioz 
e shumë xheloz...

----------


## shigjeta

*Si shiu ne xhama qe bjen*

Ti je sikur drita e diellit te pare
Sikur shiu ne token e thare
Si nje lajm i mire ne fund

Ti je si nje zog qe fluturon
Si nje sy qe lotin pikon
Dashuri qe ndodh njehere

Ref
Ti e di se jeta nuk eshte, 
aventure
Ditet vine dhe shkojne, 
askund

Une te pres sikur naten syte te vdes
Si nje yll qe shuhet ne det
Dashurine qe ndodh njehere

Te shikoj sikur shiu ne xhamat qe bjen
Sa e bukur dhe embel me vjen
Sa e bukur dhe embel me vjen

----------


## Larsus

"me mundon ky kujtim/me mundon kujtimi per ty"

e kam pas dash fort dikur minatorin..ku degjohet ky albumi i ri i ktyre? ne albasoul e kane vene?

----------


## angeldust

> _Postuar më parë nga Larsus_ 
> *"me mundon ky kujtim/me mundon kujtimi per ty"
> 
> e kam pas dash fort dikur minatorin..ku degjohet ky albumi i ri i ktyre? ne albasoul e kane vene?*


Larsus ne albasoul vetem keto ke:
http://muzika.albasoul.com/album.php...8a39344f26aeeb

nuk e di sa te vjetra jane.

Edhe Udha e mbare ja vlen goxha:

*Udha e mbare*

Udha e mbare te qofte
ndoshta gjen me mire
Udha e mbare te qofte
tani je e lire

Mund te shkosh ku nuk ishe me mua
Mund te kesh cfare nuk kishe
Mund te besh cfaredo qe te duash
se per mua me nuk je

Udha e mbare te qofte
kesaj i thone fund
mund te qash te cmendesh prej vajit
prej meje, udha e mbare

T'pata thene nje mije here
jam ai qe jam
mund te shkosh, fati le te t'perkunde
prej meje, udha e mbare te qofte

udha e mbare te qofte
udha e mbare

Mund te shkosh ku nuk ishe me mua
mund te kesh cfare nuk kishe
Mund te besh cfaredo qe te duash
se per mua me nuk je

udha e mbare te qofte
..................................
udha e mbare, udha e mbare te qofte

----------


## angeldust

*E di se do te vish* (sapo e zbulova kete jave kete kenge  :buzeqeshje:  )

Do t'vijne ditet e bukura per ne
dite te bukura te mbushura hare
dhe nuk ka askush qe me ndal
shtrigat e nates, dreqi me vesh
se te dua, se une te dua ty

E di se je diku, ne enderr e mfshehur
me kerkon ne vetmi ne netet pa fund
nisu e lodhur, e lagur nga shiu
nisu ngadale me fytyre te qeshur
kah ai diell qe shndrit per ne.

Ndoshta gaboj, ndoshta fare nuk je
por e ndjej se afrohesh
degjoj hapat e tu
qe me thone se se shpejti do te jesh ketu.

Uuu, e di se do t'vish
e di se do te shoh (4X)

E di se do te vish
e di se do te shoh (6X)

----------


## angeldust

..edhe kjo eshte e mire..

*E di se kemi mundur*

E di se kemi mundur
kemi mundur shume me teper
ashtu e deshti fati
ashtu e deshtem une dhe ti

Yjet pikojne ne dritare
si shi i zjarrte qe kujtimin ma djeg,
fjalet u treten fare
piktura e rrejshme e jotja m'u djeg

Kur te shoh, une nuk shoh
kur te flas, une me nuk flas.
Kur me kujtohesh me nuk qaj

Kur te shoh, une nuk shoh
kur te flas, une me nuk flas
kur me kujtohesh me nuk qaj

Emri yt eshte flake
pranvere e shkuar e harruar,
arome e blirit ishe
arome e humbjes por e shkuar.

Yjet pikojne ne dritare
si shi i zjarrte qe kujtimin ma djeg,
fjalet u treten fare
piktura e rrejshme e jotja m'u djeg.

Kur te shoh, une nuk shoh
kur te flas, une me nuk flas
kur me kujtohesh me nuk qaj.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*A thua ëndërr ishe ti*

Në mendjen time
shpaloj kujtimet një nga një
në njërën nga to,
e gjej tregimin për ty..

a thua ku je ti,
a thua ëndërr ishe ti,

hej...

...më mundon kujtimi për ty..

netët pa ty, 
më janë të gjata dhe pafund
i ngjaj udhëtarit,
që hec dhe s'mbërrin askund.

a thua ku je ti,
a thua ëndërr ishe ti..

hej... 

...më mundon kujtimi për ty.

më mundon ky kujtim,
kur më bie ndërmend 
se ishe ti në shpirtin tim..

ky kujtim më mundon,
kur më bie ndërmend 
se të kaluarës i takon..

netët pa ty, 
më janë të gjata dhe pafund.
i ngjaj udhëtarit,
që hec dhe s'mbërrin askund.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Orë e prishur*

si një orë e prishur,
koha është ndal.
si një re e vetmuar,
e bekuar kjo ditë.

dhe heshtja vdes,
heshtja të gjithë mi thotë.
ti je këtu, ka njëmijë vjet.

e duart flasin,
duart tua më kërkojnë..
shikimi yt, detin ma kujton..

dhe heshtja vdes,
heshtja të gjithë mi thotë.
ti je këtu, ka njëmijë vjet.

Ti, kudo që të shkosh,
kudo që të jesh, 
pranë do t'më kesh.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Njeriu i fundit në planet*

Kur ti shkon,
unë mbetem vet,
njeriu i fundit në planet.

Nuk perëndon, 
Dielli vdes,
kur ti shkon, 
i vetëm mbes.

Si egërsirë, 
jeta ditët i han,
është mirë që je, 
edhe kur nuk të kam...

asnjë pikë lot,
asnjë pikë shi,
kur ti shkon,
shkretëtirë.

kur ti shkon,
është ditë e mbramë,
askush nuk mbetet,
as unë nuk jam.

Si egërsirë, 
jeta ditët i han,
është mirë që je, 
edhe kur nuk të kam...

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Në duart tua do të vdes*

unë nuk e di,
a të kam dashtë,
a ta kam thënë këtë ndonjëherë..

ende tretem në ata sy,
jam shtegtar që të kërkon ty..

si udhëtimi i gjatë në natë,.
ti më je strehë në shtërngatë,
edhe një jetë, unë do të pres
në duart tua do të vdes..

nuk ka rëndësi se ti vjen,
nuk ka rëndësi se ti shkon,
se ti më je një shikim që fluturon..

si një kujtim,
si një pikturë,
sikur një dhembje,
e varur në mur.

që më shikon, 
dhe nuk flet,
a më ke dashtë ti ndonjëherë...

si udhëtimi i gjatë në natë,.
ti më je strehë në shtërngatë,
edhe një jetë, unë do të pres
në duart tua do të vdes..

nuk ka rëndësi se ti vjen,
nuk ka rëndësi se ti shkon,
se ti më je një shikim që fluturon..

----------


## StterollA

> _Postuar më parë nga angeldust_ 
> *Larsus ne albasoul vetem keto ke:
> http://muzika.albasoul.com/album.php...8a39344f26aeeb
> 
> nuk e di sa te vjetra jane.
> 
> Edhe Udha e mbare ja vlen goxha:
> 
> Udha e mbare
> ...


Rralle te degjosh kenge tjeter te shkolles se vjeter muzikore shqiptare si kjo. Sa me shume here t'a degjosh, aq me shume e pelqen.

----------


## Larsus

Angeldust, faleminderit per interesimin....keto i di, jane te vjetra..rinia ime e hershme fare hesapi  :perqeshje:  

per kete albumi  e fundit doja nje sneak preview

----------

